# G10



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Roy have you found that box of G10,s you thought you had?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paitence is a virtue Tom, I asked him Thursday, he said the summer at the earliest!


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

No hurry at all, indeed if we wait he may unearth lots of little gems i.e. straps and bands' tools and other rare NOS gems. Not to mention his oft suspected hord of gagets and boy's toys!!!!!!!!

tom


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> his oft suspected hord of gagets and boy's toys!!!!!!!!


Im glad you got that last bit the right way around..


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

